# International 454 Loader Problems



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

My 454 International equipped with a 2050A loader. The loader has quit lifting. It was working fine and just quit lifting. The 3 pt lift works well along with the hydraulic steering. I've replaced the two filter I found that are in the hydraulics. When I pull the lever back that normally raises the bucket nothing happens. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it have quick connects for the hydraulics? If so, one or more could be slightly released. Does the pump labor at all when you hit the levers?


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

It does not have quick disconnects. When I pull back on the loader levers nothing happens but the lever to operate the hydraulics for the off set harrows does cause the engine to labor when you hold it. It has always done this. I removed a valve in the first block on the lever control for the loader and it does not seem to have much flow and there is no fluid in the next block where the lever control is located. My tractor manual does not show the filter nor the lines that feed the 2050A loader and I wonder if this was a adder just for the loader and what controls the flow to this side of the hydraulics. The manual I have only shows the filter and pump located on the left lower side of the tractor but the lines feeding the loader controls are located on the right lower side along with an additional filter. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How is your loader plumbed into the hydraulic system? On our 574 with a Bush Hog loader, the loader had its own separate control valves that were plumbed into one of the tractor's AUX valves. You had to have the AUX valve locked in the upright position for the loader controls to work.


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Country Boy, the loader is plumbed into the right side down under the seat. My service manual for the tractor does not show the valve where the loader is plumbed to so I assume this was added for the loader. I got my manual in for the loader but it does not show anything beyond the valve box that operates the loader. It looks as though it has its own filter system for the loader. Where is the valve lock located on your system?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

On our 574, there are two valves down by your right heel that control the remote hydraulic outlets on the back of the tractor. One was hooked up to the remote, the other was plumbed into the control valve assembly for the loader. You had to have that remote valve up in order for fluid to flow to the loader controls. It locked up when you pulled it all the way up.


----------

